# Australia PR Medical Test



## JJP (Oct 2, 2019)

Hi , Please let me know if anyone across similar below situation. I went for my medical today and my BP was on higher side. BUPA has advised one further serum creatinine test. What will be the impact and will they allow to take medication and do a test again.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JJP said:


> Hi , Please let me know if anyone across similar below situation. I went for my medical today and my BP was on higher side. BUPA has advised one further serum creatinine test. What will be the impact and will they allow to take medication and do a test again.


You have to follow the instructions of BUPA
This medical test record is permanent and will not be removed from your case 
You cannot get a new test done altogether not replace this test result
Btw serum creatinine test has nothing to do with bp
It’s for kidney

Cheers


----------



## JJP (Oct 2, 2019)

NB said:


> JJP said:
> 
> 
> > Hi , Please let me know if anyone across similar below situation. I went for my medical today and my BP was on higher side. BUPA has advised one further serum creatinine test. What will be the impact and will they allow to take medication and do a test again.
> ...


 thanks , if the test result is negative will it effect my immigration


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JJP said:


> thanks , if the test result is negative will it effect my immigration


If the cost of your treatment is high, then they may refuse to give you the PR

Cheers


----------



## fireblazerr (Nov 15, 2018)

JJP said:


> Hi , Please let me know if anyone across similar below situation. I went for my medical today and my BP was on higher side. BUPA has advised one further serum creatinine test. What will be the impact and will they allow to take medication and do a test again.


dont panic. they will check if high blood pressure caused any damage to kidneys. if you were just nervous at the test , you can clear it easily. talk to your personal physician about the BP and dont ignore it.


----------



## JJP (Oct 2, 2019)

fireblazerr said:


> JJP said:
> 
> 
> > Hi , Please let me know if anyone across similar below situation. I went for my medical today and my BP was on higher side. BUPA has advised one further serum creatinine test. What will be the impact and will they allow to take medication and do a test again.
> ...


Thanks a lot


----------



## JJP (Oct 2, 2019)

Examinations ready for assessment – no action required

The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JJP said:


> Examinations ready for assessment – no action required
> 
> The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment.


So now you have to wait to see if your case is cleared at departmental level or referred to BUPA

Don’t be complacent that you have been cleared medically 


Cheers


----------



## JJP (Oct 2, 2019)

Thanks for all your reply !
Health clearance provided – no action required 

All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JJP said:


> Thanks for all your reply !
> Health clearance provided – no action required
> 
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.


Congratulations 
Your health examination results have found to be within acceptable limits

Cheers


----------



## JJP (Oct 2, 2019)

NB said:


> Congratulations
> Your health examination results have found to be within acceptable limits
> 
> Cheers


Hi, all our medical is cleared now, however my 6 year son status still shows Examinations in progress. Any idea how much time its required to complete the process. There was only TB test for him, Dose TB test take more time .


----------



## JJP (Oct 2, 2019)

Hi, all our medical is cleared now, however my 6 year son status still shows Examinations in progress. Any idea how much time its required to complete the process. There was only TB test for him, is it that TB test take more time .


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JJP said:


> Hi, all our medical is cleared now, however my 6 year son status still shows Examinations in progress. Any idea how much time its required to complete the process. There was only TB test for him, is it that TB test take more time .


As I said earlier, it’s a process dependent on BUPA
You have to wait for the outcome 
There is nothing you can do to expedite it

Cheers


----------

